# Run phone AND tablet



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Those that run a phone and tablet at the same time, how do you set it up? I'm talking about display. I'll assume your phone is hooked to the windshield glass, but your tablet? How/where do you have it?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I use a mount that attaches to the CD player slot. Easy in and out. And it still allows for a CD to play. Using a 10" tablet on it and it's never come off accidently.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y42RKPF/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I have an iPhone 6+ attached to my left side vent.

My iPad 12.9 snaps onto the middle dash face with industrial Velcro.

Nothing impeding the wind shield save a Blackvue dual dash cam.

An Apple Pencil works wonders.

I have a power strip hidden in the center armrest with the adapters.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh, one more thing, if you use both phone/tablet, how are they connected? Each have an individual plan? Link them together somehow?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

My tablet has a plan. I first started with a wifi only tablet and used the phone as the hotspot. Using the tablet for navigation proved to be very jinky.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> My tablet has a plan. I first started with a wifi only tablet and used the phone as the hotspot. Using the tablet for navigation proved to be very jinky.


What kind of plan? Carrier? Do you feel it's worth it?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

3GB/month Verizon. Think it's $30/month. Yes I feel like it's worth it. Run Trip Log, Pandora (auxed into car sound system), pax apps, and occasionally Gmaps for a bigger screen navigation experience. Plus if I'm parked for a while I read an ebook.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Phone on a vent mount, tablet on a dashboard suction tablet holder by “esoulk” some Chinese brand. 

Works well


----------



## imprezzive (Feb 26, 2019)

What do you for linking nav between the phone and tablet? Run the driver app twice, or just type the address in?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Not sure you can have 2 different devices logged into the same account at the same time. I did ask a HUB rep about using 2 at the same time and was told this would be considered fraud. The times I use Gmaps as backup navigation is when U/L's nav is sketchy toward pickup. I don't type in the address in Gmaps when I do this. I touch the microphone icon in the upper right corner of the screen and speak the address. Another way I use this is if I've done a drop off in a large residential neighborhood I'm not familiar with I'll speak the name of a business toward where I want to head anyway and use those directions to get me out of that neighborhood and into familiar territory.



SurginGeneral said:


> Phone on a vent mount, tablet on a dashboard suction tablet holder by "esoulk" some Chinese brand.
> 
> Works well


My only problem with that (dashboard suction mount) is my dash being a textured finish means it won't stick. Even if it did the tablet would likely obstruct some of my forward vision out the front of the car.

My phone mount is a suction mount with a long semi flexible stem. It sticks to the windshield just to the right of the left side roof/pillar support. This allows me to have the phone in line with that support and does not obstruct any more forward vision than the support does.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a windshield mount with a magnet. I like it SOOOO much better than the clip on. I would eventually like to do this with a tablet, but lower, towards the middle console, below the windshield line.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

My setup is kind of strange, but I run both apps (Uber and Lyft) and Waze as my nav down on my phone.

Then my tablet runs google maps in a birds eye view ("driving mode" on androids) and also is connected to my car for music.

So I glance at the big tablet for street names, fed to my ear via a Bluetooth earpiece from my phone. A bit of a fuss to set up and connect, but it's served me well

Oh and just one plan; I have my area saved offline on google maps, and music saved on tablet. For traffic data on GMaps I tether to my phone. Pulls minimal data


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I use iPhone and iPad mini to have a better view on the maps. They both are in sync and the setup works fine. One plan with Verizon and just $10/m for the iPd mini usage.
Yes, Uber won't let you be logged in in 2 devices at the same time. Lyft does.


----------



## toingubera (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a Samsung S7 phone and Samsung Tab S2 tablet. The phone has the data plan LTE, runs a hotspot. Tablet connects to data on phone using WiFI. There's a mount for the tablet on the vent or above the radio with industrial Velcro.

Be mindful to use a tablet with at least 2GB RAM or Mystro won't run right.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't know what you're driving / if you have room for something like this. I got a magnetic suction cup mount, took the suction cup off and screwed it into my dash for the tablet. And for the phone, a wireless charging cradle, took the vent clip off and screwed it into the dash as well.





















For service, I have Google fi. Second SIM is free but tracks data seperately. And I only use the tablet for work. So It's easy to figure out what to deduct on my taxes.


----------

